# RIP my Bluey Bear



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I lost my Bluey Bear last night, I feel like my heart has been ripped out, he had rapidly declined in health the past week. He was only 4 and still a baby to me. Blue had a very enlarged lymph gland, a very abnormal & discoloured liver and cancer, so a very very hard decision was made to not let him suffer anymore and he passed peacefully, I cannot stop crying as he was my bluey bear, I miss him so much and so do the 3 others, they don't seem to be able to settle.

Run free my blue boy at Rainbow Bridge, love you always & we will meet again one day my friend.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh I'm so very sorry to read this sad news  .Run free to the bridge gorgeous boy xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Hun I am so sorry he didn't make it.
Life can be so unfair.
I know how you feel as I lost my Boy when he was only three:sad:

Bluey is now from pain and has reached Rainbow Bridge.
My Cream Boy will look after him for you. Till you meet again x

R.I.P Bluey and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for your kind thoughts, your all so kind at this very sad time


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Mezzer, I am so very sorry about Bluey Bear. We lost our YoYo to lymphoma last year and its so awful hoping against hope its not something too serious and then losing the battle, especially when they are so young. I do feel for you and your pain at this time. I can only say that you know he isn't suffering now with something which could only get worse with time. We did the same as you and let YoYo go. My thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Hun, I am so sorry, big hugs to you. xxx

RIP Bluey Bear xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear your sad news.
RIP Bluey bear


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry, it really does tear us to bits when we lose a pet. Rest in peace Bluey Bear, I'm sure he will never be forgot.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so so sorry to read this sad news 
RIP beloved boy  Chase the butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge, free from any further suffering.
((())) to you Mezzer


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im very sorry, sleep tight Bluey


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry.hugs


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, they really do take a little piece of our heart with them.
RIP Bluey Bear


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that, sending big hugs


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mezzer, I am so sorry to hear this tragic news about your beloved Bluey bear. So very, very sad he should be taken from you so young, bless his little heart. 

I understand you being broken-hearted, it is hard enough when we lose our cats to ill health in their senior years, but to lose them as youngsters is devastating.

Thinking of you with much sympathy.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for you're loss.

Sweet dreams little one.


----------

